# Transferred Files to Desktop HD From WinXP Using External USB Files Not Showing



## user2016_z (May 17, 2016)

I have a Windows 8.1 Desktop.


I installed a 2.5" WD second hard drive, formatted it and all was fine.


I then removed the 2.5" HD, put it in an external usb case and transferred files from my Windows XP laptop.


When I put the HD back into the desktop, there were no files on the disk, said something like 951GB / 951GB free.


I removed it again and checked using the XP laptop / usb case and all the files are shown.


All HDs on the desktop / laptop are formatted NTFS.




thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you tried Easy Transfer? Also, you might have problems transferring from 32 bit to 64 bit computer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Be sure you are checking the correct drive. In Windows 8.1 go to Search and type *diskmgmt.msc,* right click the diskmgmt results and* Run As Administrator.* Check the drive here in the lower pane., 
In XP, right click the external HDD and choose *Properties*? What is the size after the files are on it? 
In Windows 8.1, in File Explorer go to the toolbar to *View* and put a check in the box *Hidden Items* to show hidden files.


----------

